# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  Un clone de tomboy

## matlinuxos

Bonjour  vous tous,

Je suis plutt nouveau dans le domaine de la programmation et comme premier projet j'aimerais crire un "clone" de Tomboy (une application de prise de notes fait pour l'interface de bureau Gnome et prsent dans Ubuntu et LinuxMint (pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas trop linux))

Pour ce qui est de mes connaissances en python : J'ai lue et pris des notes du tutorial "Apprendre  programmer avec Python" (python_notes) crit par Grard Swinnen.

fonctionnalit :

-compatible avec tomboy
-lger
-multiplate-forme
-supporte nativement le transfert de notes sur la cl usb
-affiche une icone dans la barre des tches
-exportation et importations de plusieurs formats de fichiers

J'aimerais que l'on discute de la faisabilit du projet ainsi que des bibliothques suggr...
-j'site entre pygtk et wxpython:
       wxpython ne semble pas tre trs jolie d'aprs les screenshots du site web... peut-tre n'est-ce qu'une illusion ?  et je me questionne a propos de l'interroprabilit multi plate-forme de pygtk....

merci de votre support  et bonne journe! : ::D:

----------


## med365

Salut

Pour du multiplateforme je te conseillerai wxPython, il prend le look de GTK sous Gnome, s'intgre en natif sous Windows et Mac. De plus pyGTK est difficilement dployable et la version Mac de GTK est encore en dev et il faut compiler soit mme  chaque fois.

Pour ton projet tu dois pouvoir le faire, le transfert sur cl USB ? Un fichier XML du genre :


```

```

Que tu peux ensuite parser.

Pour l'import/export de plusieurs formats de fichiers, tu as surement des libs pour l'odt, la gnration du (x)html peut se faire et puis sinon la compatibilit Tomboy je vois mal ce que tu veux dire  ::aie::

----------


## matlinuxos

merci pour ta rponse! 




> et puis sinon la compatibilit Tomboy je vois mal ce que tu veux dire


Je veux que les documents cr avec tomboy soit importable.. cela ne devrais pas pos de problme.. Pour ce qui est de la structure des notes dans les notebooks, je crois que c'est une autre histoire, puisque tomboy ne semble pas le gr lui-mme lors de la syncronisation. mais.... je derais bien me dbrouiller....

----------


## med365

Je vois que les devs de Tomboy ont eu la mme ide que moi, les notes sont des fichiers XML, un tour au parser et c'est bon  ::): 



```

```

----------

